# France 2007



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All,
Are there any members travelling to France to attend this rally that are leaving Dover on the Monday 8th April or staying longer than the five days that Mandy and Dave are arranging.
We plan to leave Dover on the 1100hrs Ferry on Monday 9th April and return on Thursday 19th April 1000hrs(bearing in mind we have to have the dogs visit the vets in Calais prior to our return.)
We have made no plans as yet as to what/where we are going after the main body from MHF leave so we are up to suggestions from your goodselves.
Not having been Rally people in the past we are very much looking forward to this experience so please be gentle with us!!!!!!!!!
By the way our cost was £116 and that includes the two Springer Spaniels, is that good??????


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

£116 sounds Ok with 2 dogs. I think the dogs are "worth" about £10 each per crossing.

Eurotunnel do not charge on the outbound butcharge £30 on the inbound.

Russell


----------

